
OpenLisp – A Full and Efficient ISO/IEC 13816:2007(E) ISLISP Implementation - zephyrfalcon
http://christian.jullien.free.fr/
======
mr_spothawk
doubletake...

    
    
        OpenLisp is a commercial product that is sold with
        binaries and sources (excepted memory management and
        evaluator). Full source licenses to make ports may be
        discussed.
    

judging by the linked charts, though... it's VERY fast.

i recently bought a book about learning Lisp, and i'm enjoying it very very
much. it's weird though.

~~~
auvi
which book if you don't mind to share?

~~~
mr_spothawk
Land of Lisp

~~~
4thaccount
I've been through that one a few times. I like the author's sense of humor and
how he covers the history of lisp.

He is one of several people to help the lisp revival. However, after going
through the book I realized that there wasn't anything here I couldn't do in
arguably less lines of code in Python. SBCL would of course run much faster at
least.

The prototypical niche languages (Lisp, Smalltalk, Forth, APL) are all
amazing, but I've found that there are some good reasons they don't tend to
take off. Some have been talked about on here ad nauseum though, so I will
refrain from bringing it up.

Best of luck in your journey. There are a lot of really great lisp books out
there!

~~~
mr_spothawk
> Best of luck...

thanks. this is my first programming book. about 13 years ago, a good friend
turned me onto org-mode (and the emacs contagion, haha!). that kinda got me
started on my developer journey. i recognized then that, for myself, i'd have
to make a decision about what language to learn first, and it was a tossup
between javascript (super popular at the time) and lisp.

i'm primarily a javsacript dev these days, with a few applications in
production. as i start getting my feet wet with react & python, it's
interesting to learn these two in parallel with lisp (lambdas, anybody?). i
like what i sense as the honesty of lisp, it's so much less encumbered with
methods, etc... and somehow more inscrutable.

i think i'll really like the data handling capabilities when i get my head
wrapped around it, and i'm looking forward to some graph problems down the
road. and then there's the passionate part of me that believes in foss/emacs &
owning/contributing the entirety of my toolchain, so i'm doubly glad to be
working with it in spac/emacs.

for the sibling comments, thanks for the recommendations. i'll probably need
to get a couple more books before i really grok it.

~~~
4thaccount
As you or probably know, the best way is to really write a bunch of code. I've
read a few lisp books and get the point of many topics and am even comfortable
with a good bit of the language, but I don't fully grok it, because I don't
have a good use case to try things out on.

------
mark_l_watson
I was 90 seconds into reading this article before I discovered that this is a
commercial product, not open source. I am not criticizing it for being a
commercial Lisp (I have happily used Franz in the past), but I feel like the
naming could be better, e.g., ‘portable lisp’ instead of ‘open lisp.’

------
sqldba
OpenLisp but not actually Open. Of course.

~~~
kazinator
Open as in 1980's and 1990's "Open": X/Open, OpenLook, Open Software
Foundation, OpenStep, Open Solaris, OpenGL, OpenMAX, ...

~~~
lispm
Open Genera

------
a0-prw
"OpenLisp is a KISS (Keep It Stupid Simple) full conforming implementation
of..." You might want to rephrase that.

------
Koshkin
OpenLisp is a ‘fast’ interpreter of the ISLisp programming language.

------
hk-mars
Where are the sources code? I want to learn that:)

------
lIl1l
Lisp can be surprisingly productive. What kind of projects have been made with
OpenLisp?

Anyone remember /r/place?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/place/comments/638zsn/high_res_fina...](https://www.reddit.com/r/place/comments/638zsn/high_res_final_image_of_rplaces_4399px_x_4402px/)

I wrote a clone of it in a few hours using pg's Arc lisp:
[https://bit.ly/2UNwwpP](https://bit.ly/2UNwwpP)

Hopefully the server doesn't melt. It's holding up pretty well so far.

~~~
cjullien
Please note that OpenLisp is not only an interpreter. It has also a lisp->C
compiler that allows to write standalone executables. Speed is then timed with
an average of x20 improvement.

The source code is fully available to paid customers. They are allowed to
embed a Lisp engine in their own applications.

OpenLisp is free to use for non-commercial application.

Open means Open to the world, not Open Source.

See more on Wikipedia.

How fast is the interpreter? Make your own benchs and see...

Last but not least, it is extreeeeemnly portable.

C.

